

Dailybooth (YC 09) shutting down - apsurd

On Nov 11, 2012 5:19 PM, "DailyBooth" &#60;goodbye@dailybooth.com&#62; wrote:<p> 
&#62; Dear <i>|USERNAME|</i>,<p>A picture a day, every day. DailyBooth was launched based on that simple idea. We never could have imagined what it would become more than three years later.<p>The community each one of you helped create is truly one of a kind. There have been many unforgettable memories created amongst us and none of this would have been possible without you. For that, we're truly grateful for what you've helped DailyBooth become.<p>Regrettably, this email comes with unfortunate news. DailyBooth is shutting down. Keeping the website running is no longer feasible.<p>On Wednesday, November 14th, the website will no longer allow you to add new content. Shortly thereafter, the website will be changed allowing you to only be able to download your photos. You'll be able to download your photos until December 31st, 2012. After this date all content will be permanently deleted.<p>We can't thank you enough for everything.<p>To download your photos, follow the steps below:<p>&#62; 1. Visit http://dailybooth.com/export from your computer.<p>&#62; 2. Log into your account.<p>&#62; 3. Click the "Create Archive" button.<p>&#62; 4. Once your archive has finished being created, click the "download" link.<p>&#62; Sincerely, 
&#62;
&#62; The DailyBooth Team<p>&#62; DailyBooth, Inc. · 589 Howard St. · San Francisco, CA 94105
&#62;
======
Matsta
Man that's a shame.

Me and Jon (the founder) used to be active a forum (Talkfreelance) a few years
back alongside a bunch of other talented members. I remember he used to make
all these cool little sites, usually for a single idea (I guess similar to a
startup but this was maybe before the name was coined). Anyway he would make
sure every site was designed to a super high standard and then usually sell
them off in the marketplace a few months later.

Then once the forum died down, I saw on Techcrunch that he founded Dailybooth,
thought that was pretty awesome for a member from our forum.

Anyway best of luck Jon, I bet you'll be back with another idea soon!

~~~
dutchbrit
Ahh good old TalkFreelance :).

Jon did a good job, I enjoyed visiting the DailyBooth office. I'm going to
miss that on my next trip to SF, but I'm sure he'll be working on something
else that's very cool. Same goes for David, Julian & Ryan. Josh, who helped
financially in the beginning (also a Talkfreelancer) is now working on
MinoMonsters which is proving to be a success. I believe some of them are also
working on Lockitron which is doing well so far, presales wise. All in all, a
very talented bunch of people & a lot of fun to hang out with.

\- Sam Granger (if you're wondering who I am)

~~~
Matsta
I remember you, and I recognize all those names! Pretty crazy where everyone
ended up.

------
bruceb
Out out curiosity why is keeping the website "no longer feasible"? Could you
not sell it, even for a small amount to someone, maybe a user, so it stays up?
Good luck on your next venture.

~~~
dutchbrit
I believe AirBNB bought it - mainly for the talent

------
Baliw
I used Dailybooth for a few months back in 2010. I just checked it out again.
Seems they're not running any ads. Maybe I missed it but did they try to
monitize the size at all?

~~~
dutchbrit
They didn't - because it wouldn't be cool to do so :)

